# Rediscovery



## j d worthington (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's one that may make for some fruitful discussion:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/space/20060926/sc_space/astronomersfindsupernovafirstspotted2000yearsago


----------



## carrie221 (Sep 27, 2006)

That is really neat... if it is true that is a cool conection to the past


----------



## chrispenycate (Sep 27, 2006)

Does anyone else get the impression that the writer doesn't know (or hasn't understood) the difference between a nova and a supernova?

And a quote (from memory, so it's probably off) from Arthur C Clarke
"Lord, did you have to give these people into the fire so the light of their passing might shine over Bethlehem?"


----------



## j d worthington (Sep 27, 2006)

I had a feeling someone would quote "The Star".... Yes, I noticed that confusion of terms; seems to be a rather prevalent problem in reporting these days, doesn't it? Makes it difficult with science stories, as so much relies on precise use of terms.....


----------



## chrispenycate (Sep 27, 2006)

I have the theory that science correspondents are deliberately chosen not to understand the particular science they are reporting on, to guarantee they popularise it down far enough for the target audience. Occasionally, this can be quite amusing, and now they can post links to some rather less prechewed, predigested version (though frequently don't) just drawing your attention to a possible fact means you can research what it actually _was_ (before mastication) much easier than in my youth.


----------



## Sabina (Nov 12, 2006)

Main difference bettwen Nova & SuperNova in next:
for fist - different stage of star evolution and
for second - different energy and power characteristics of explosive


----------

